# Comment Section Gold!



## Randy (Aug 22, 2021)

Trying out a new idea here.

Funny comments on videos/posts. Could be YouTube, could be imgur etc. Usual forum rules apply regarding no NSFW, no racism, etc.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 25, 2021)

This is from one of my own videos


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## jaxadam (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## sakeido (Aug 25, 2021)

perfection


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2021)

Reposting my post from the meme thread to get those sweet, sweet internet likes.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 25, 2021)

Classic Amazon review of Haribo Gummy Bears


----------



## Crungy (Aug 25, 2021)

Had this comment, fucking love Australians.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 25, 2021)

Just... ...all of these: https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-16999-Swiss-Army-Knife/product-reviews/B001DZTJRQ


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 25, 2021)

this one:


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 25, 2021)

Wait wait wait wait...I find that hard to believe. His/her bedroom door opens _out?_


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this one:



...and we'll call the show The Aristrocrats!


----------



## odibrom (Aug 25, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Classic Amazon review of Haribo Gummy Bears




This one reminds me of a story I've been told of bad shrimp poisoning at a wedding party... they ran out of pots for people to shit, even with the cooking ones added to the sum... That must have been interesting to eye witness... all the ladies and gents, pimped up nicely shitting on their pants and beautiful dresses with horror stories on their faces... feces?... you decide... ?


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 25, 2021)

jaxadam said:


>


I CANNOT stop laughing at this. My eyes are watering....


----------



## John (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 28, 2021)

this shit had me cackling


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 28, 2021)

So this is from a horror movie I commented on. It is my the most liked comment on YouTube. It’s a movie in which it’s revealed at the end that the main character who we thought was a young woman is actually a man. The person kills a bunch of assholes. Much more funny once you’ve seen the movie.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## odibrom (Nov 25, 2021)

Randy said:


> View attachment 100430




By the end of 1980s, my father had a Willys CJ5 Jeep that had to start like that on cold days...


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 25, 2021)

odibrom said:


> By the end of 1980s, my father had a Willys CJ5 Jeep that had to start like that on cold days...


I used to live on Willy's Parkway where they built those, love those jeeps!


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2021)

Randy said:


>



I fucking love Steve Wallis's channel. Been watching for about a year.


----------



## John (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's a throwback to one of my favorite local buy/sell/trade conversations and meltdowns.
I don't have a full transcript of _everything_ that occurred, but hopefully even this much will suffice.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2021)

John said:


> Here's a throwback to one of my favorite local buy/sell/trade conversations and meltdowns.
> I don't have a full transcript of _everything_ that occurred, but hopefully even this much will suffice.


So how’d your date go?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 9, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I fucking love Steve Wallis's channel. Been watching for about a year.


the early rest stop camping episodes are hilarious.


----------



## John (Dec 9, 2021)

@Dumple Stilzkin that other person was still utterly foolish enough to pass on those CiCi's vouchers and coupons whilst not even acknowledging the Jimmy Buffett guitar, so there's that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## jaxadam (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Feb 25, 2022)

The man in the chair is covering his face/eyes from the Sun...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2022)

odibrom said:


> The man in the chair is covering his face/eyes from the Sun...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2022)

medical pages are usually comment goldmines


----------



## Edika (Feb 25, 2022)

^That looks sooooo painful!


----------



## ElRay (Feb 28, 2022)

Randy said:


>



There's a joke about aliens landing in Italy and determining that unlike all other human languages, Italian is a gestural langue with vocal emphasis.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 2, 2022)

I had to order a replacement ignitor for my GE gas oven. 

This was a review of said ignitor:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## John (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 17, 2022)

On a Death Grips video:

"Does this McGrips guy ever stop yelling?"


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (May 1, 2022)

Randy said:


> View attachment 106938



Comment is funny, but what a dick move to push that rock...should be fined for that.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Comment is funny, but what a dick move to push that rock...should be fined for that.


They should have to put it back.


----------



## Edika (May 7, 2022)

I found this funny:


----------



## spudmunkey (May 7, 2022)

I can't find it to screenshot it, but some dummy this morning left a "can't use solar when the sun doesn't shine" comment on an article somewhere, so I mentioned that you can, if you store the energy for later use. He typed (or more like copied and pasted) like a full page of text about the troubles with lithium-ion batteries. I mentioned a few ways how you can use solar to later, like heating your home's water, how your well-insulated house is like an HVAC battery, how you can charge up kinetic energy stores like water pumped up to a higher elevation, flywheels, etc. Which, I admitted weren't as common as they should be...but I know he thinks he "won" the interaction because I left after he replied with, "That doesn't count because when it's stored like that, that's not solar anymore."


----------



## John (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Edika (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Edika (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (May 15, 2022)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## odibrom (May 15, 2022)

I like that there's a clear exhaust at the cow's but...


----------



## Adieu (May 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I like that there's a clear exhaust at the cow's but...



I think that's where you're supposed to drive... for max fuel economy


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 15, 2022)

Nobody tell Musk, lest he forces his engineers to work round the clock to change the SpaceX rocket design from a giant space cock to a space cow.


----------



## Adieu (May 15, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Nobody tell Musk, lest he forces his engineers to work round the clock to change the SpaceX rocket design from a giant space .cock to a space cow.



Space Cock rocket is Bezos, not Musk


----------



## Edika (May 17, 2022)

For sure dawg!


----------



## Edika (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Edika (May 20, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (May 20, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108010


This topic just came up ~1 month ago: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...em-thread-voice-your-struggle.324569/page-158


----------



## Edika (May 20, 2022)

bostjan said:


> This topic just came up ~1 month ago: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...em-thread-voice-your-struggle.324569/page-158


I know, I was one of the posters slagging the wasps


----------



## bostjan (May 20, 2022)

Edika said:


> I know, I was one of the posters slagging the wasps


Oh, that wasp you? My memory isn't what it used to bee.

Also, does this spray even work?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 22, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Oh, that wasp you? My memory isn't what it used to bee.
> 
> Also, does this spray even work?




This looks like a face


----------



## odibrom (May 23, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This looks like a face


Shit, it really does...


----------



## Bodes (May 23, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This looks like a face


That is pooping its pants about having a wasp on their mouth. 
'Don't move a muscle. That bugger will bite you.' 
*muffled voice* 'Get it off of me.' *lightly blows out the side of mouth to blow off wasp*
'Nuh uh, I ain't going anywhere near that thing'
*muffles more loudly* 'Get it offffff'


----------



## bostjan (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, I see the resemblance:


----------



## Edika (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Edika (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Edika (May 27, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (May 27, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108278


United States.

From the Enter Sandman Music Video (probably already been posted):


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108278





bostjan said:


> United States.


Canada, eh?


----------



## Edika (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Randy (May 27, 2022)




----------



## LordCashew (May 28, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108200


My family had a Norwegian forest cat.

They also do that to dogs and children.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 28, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> My family had a Norwegian forest cat.
> 
> They also do that to dogs and children.



trve kvlt kat


----------



## John (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 2, 2022)

Not out of the realm of possibility for many punk bands.


----------



## Edika (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108508


People say that my smile is like the sun - yellow and really painful to stare at.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 2, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 108508


M: I like my women, like I like my coffee.

Y: Blond & Sweet?

M: Black, Acidic and Scalding


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 2, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Not out of the realm of possibility for many punk bands.


Soooooo SAD


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 2, 2022)

ElRay said:


> M: I like my women, like I like my coffee.
> 
> Y: Blond & Sweet?
> 
> M: Black, Acidic and Scalding



Ground up and in the freezer?

Valued in the workplace?

Dark, bitter, and from a third world country?

Gone by 9:00am?

Hot and all over my crotch while driving?

Without someone else's penis in it?

In the butt?

In a sack, tied to the back of a donkey?


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 2, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Ground up and in the freezer?
> 
> Valued in the workplace?
> 
> ...


Burnt


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2022)

Fair trade


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 2, 2022)

Full-bodied, yet sweet?

Digested by a civet?

Once someone else has added their cream, you lose interest?

Can make ladyfingers soaking wet and delicious?

...and that's about as far as I can go without getting x-rated, or even more misogynistic.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 4, 2022)

Not sure if posted already


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 7, 2022)

In the comments section of a video of a hammerhead shark attacking a small stingray in an aquarium:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 7, 2022)

From a medical post about a man who split his hand with a bandsaw (prob can't post the pic of the wound, so I won't)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 7, 2022)

How the hell do you push your hand through a bandsaw without noticing? It's not like a tablesaw where it'll grab and pull you in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 7, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> How the hell do you push your hand through a bandsaw without noticing? It's not like a tablesaw where it'll grab and pull you in.


I've known a few people who've lopped off bits and bobs with a bandsaw before. Usually it's because they're fucking idiots that don't set up guides/use push sticks religiously.


----------



## Edika (Jun 8, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> How the hell do you push your hand through a bandsaw without noticing? It's not like a tablesaw where it'll grab and pull you in.


It's not that you don't notice it, but think how easily it goes through wood. So if you don't take precautions, as @KnightBrolaire said, you're loosing fingers or getting your hand split in two before you have any time to react!

My father in law worked in a furniture manufacturer back in the 70's-80's which I would say they didn't focus on safety much rather than speed. While he hasn't lost any fingers, his middle, ring and pinky have nerve damage from cuts and he can't really move them.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 8, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> From a medical post about a man who split his hand with a bandsaw (prob can't post the pic of the wound, so I won't)
> View attachment 108875


So I know a guy who became an EMT and I also know the guy that trained him. About 10 years back, the EMT had a private facebook group with other local EMTs/firefighters dedicated to on the job photos of fucked up accidents and dismemberments. I found out from the trainer that my buddy along with every member of that group got fired on the spot for a number of HIPAA and department violations. How do these other groups stay up and the posters not get in trouble?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 8, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> So I know a guy who became an EMT and I also know the guy that trained him. About 10 years back, the EMT had a private facebook group with other local EMTs/firefighters dedicated to on the job photos of fucked up accidents and dismemberments. I found out from the trainer that my buddy along with every member of that group got fired on the spot for a number of HIPAA and department violations. How do these other groups stay up and the posters not get in trouble?


Consent forms, and making sure to not disclose any personally identifiable info in posts. The groups I follow never talk about any patient data beyond what's pertinent to understanding the scenario eg " drunk male had hand caught in bandsaw ".


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've known a few people who've lopped off bits and bobs with a bandsaw before. Usually it's because they're fucking idiots that don't set up guides/use push sticks religiously.


Could definitely happen if you're leaning on something that's resisting, and then it comes loose so you're pushing forward with all your weight/strength.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Consent forms, and making sure to not disclose any personally identifiable info in posts. The groups I follow never talk about any patient data beyond what's pertinent to understanding the scenario eg " drunk male had hand caught in bandsaw ".



This happened years ago with my penis. I was rushed to the hospital where the surgeons said they could be perform an experimental procedure with a muscle from the trunk of an elephant. It was quite successful. Some time went by and I met this girl who wanted to go out to dinner at the Roadhouse Grill. Well, we walk in the door and there’s buckets of peanuts and peanut shells all over the floor and all hell broke loose.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 10, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> How the hell do you push your hand through a bandsaw without noticing? It's not like a tablesaw where it'll grab and pull you in.



Oh I guarantee you he noticed.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 10, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've known a few people who've lopped off bits and bobs with a bandsaw before. Usually it's because they're fucking idiots that don't set up guides/use push sticks religiously.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 10, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 109008



I have a scar on the tip of my thumb from a meat slicer. Cannabis and machines with high mutilative potential do _not _mix. It was a very cheap lesson in hindsight, I respect the fuck out of the meat slicer now. The scar still hurts when the air pressure/humidity changes quickly.

The weird thing is, the night before I'd had some weird stress-induced waking nightmare scenario where I was shoving my hands into the meat at work slicer on purpose.

That job fuckin sucked.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have a scar on the tip of my thumb from a meat slicer. Cannabis and machines with high mutilative potential do _not _mix. It was a very cheap lesson in hindsight, I respect the fuck out of the meat slicer now. The scar still hurts when the air pressure/humidity changes quickly.
> 
> The weird thing is, the night before I'd had some weird stress-induced waking nightmare scenario where I was shoving my hands into the meat at work slicer on purpose.
> 
> That job fuckin sucked.


That's some Final Destination shit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 10, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> That's some Final Destination shit.



I was training myself to lucid dream more consistently at the time. I stopped doing that because I kept having really weird creepy shit happen to me. I was doing a lot of acid and reading probably too much HP Lovecraft and Robert Anton Wilson at that point in my life. Glad I made it through that without becoming one of those "guy on acid attacking cars insists he's a high elf slaying demons" headlines, or worse, a conspiracy podcaster.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 10, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 109008


yup, pretty much a textbook way to lose a chunk of finger or more.
The other one I see more than you'd expect is angle grinder and rotary discs breaking apart and flying into people's eyes. It's almost happened to me a few times and the eye protection is the only reason I'm not blind. WEAR YO DAMN EYEPRO CHILLUN


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, pretty much a textbook way to lose a chunk of finger or more.
> The other one I see more than you'd expect is angle grinder and rotary discs breaking apart and flying into people's eyes. WEAR YO DAMN EYEPRO CHILLUN


I've seen this a few times, though luckily on people who were wearing glasses/face shield. I had zero idea angle grinders were that dangerous which is scary because I did a lot of wrenching in HS and I'd very often cut an exhaust laying on my back under a car on jack stands with the grinder literally inches from my face.

As far as general disfiguring from angle grinders, a guy I know really well got it good last year. Had an angle grinder with an oversized cutoff wheel and when it came loose, is cut straight through his boot and took off a couple toes. Craziness.

I find myself using an angle grinder pretty often and besides ATGATT, one thing is I very rarely if ever run the grinder wide open. Usually I'm making the cuts with the blade speeding up or slowing down or bogged down under load. Gotta be super super mindful of the speed you're running at and what kinda condition the blade is in (no cracks or jagged edges) or the surface you're cutting.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2022)

Angle griner/flap disc/cut off wheels breaking and flying off are terrifying. I've heard enough stories to have a health fear. Same goes for table saws, my dad almost lost half of 2 fingers on a jobsite saw when he was building the family cottage about 18 years ago. I think it took him like a good 8 years for the nails to come back in correctly. Luckily he doesn't have much nerve damage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 10, 2022)

Randy said:


> I've seen this a few times, though luckily on people who were wearing glasses/face shield. I had zero idea angle grinders were that dangerous which is scary because I did a lot of wrenching in HS and I'd very often cut an exhaust laying on my back under a car on jack stands with the grinder literally inches from my face.
> 
> As far as general disfiguring from angle grinders, a guy I know really well got it good last year. Had an angle grinder with an oversized cutoff wheel and when it came loose, is cut straight through his boot and took off a couple toes. Craziness.
> 
> I find myself using an angle grinder pretty often and besides ATGATT, one thing is I very rarely if ever run the grinder wide open. Usually I'm making the cuts with the blade speeding up or slowing down or bogged down under load. Gotta be super super mindful of the speed you're running at and what kinda condition the blade is in (no cracks or jagged edges) or the surface you're cutting.


I got super lucky both times I've had discs basically explode on me. I only got some minor cuts to my face both times.
That's why I'm super paranoid about angle grinders and rotary tools anymore. I basically don't use them unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 11, 2022)

this is why we need a cry react


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 11, 2022)

We don't even have cry emoji's. How toxic of us.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 11, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> We don't even have cry emoji's. How toxic of us.


Man a couple years ago we didn't even have a "like" button IIRC.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 11, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> We don't even have cry emoji's. How toxic of us.



I have access to the same emoji keyboard my phone has since the update, but a cry react is just so much more visceral


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2022)

not to toot my own horn but there was a medical page asking how we'd treat someone who injured their arm after punching out a window (with multiple deep lacerations to the arm) and this was my response:


----------



## ElRay (Jun 16, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Man a couple years ago we didn't even have a "like" button IIRC.


But way back, we had positive and negative karma (or whatever upvotes AND downvotes were called)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2022)

ElRay said:


> But way back, we had positive and negative karma (or whatever upvotes AND downvotes were called)


It was rep and I'll remember and cherish it forever.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 16, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> It was rep and I'll remember and cherish it forever.


Man that's classic forum stuff. Harkens back to the early 2000s. 

I've been here a while but nowhere near that long.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm sure we have a thread somewhere about the old eRep system. It really felt like an accomplishment to get an extra tiny green rectangle added onto your avatar. If someone was making wacky suggestions and had a little red square on their, you knew they already rubbed a bunch of people the wrong way. And then there was Metal Ken with his seemingly-endless bar of hellish crimson and an eRep level of -666.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I'm sure we have a thread somewhere about the old eRep system. It really felt like an accomplishment to get an extra tiny green rectangle added onto your avatar. If someone was making wacky suggestions and had a little red square on their, you knew they already rubbed a bunch of people the wrong way. And then there was Metal Ken with his seemingly-endless bar of hellish crimson and an eRep level of -666.



Yeah, you don’t positive rep Metal Ken. That would be an insult.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 16, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> It was rep and I'll remember and cherish it forever.


If you search for the phrase "neg rep", I'm sure my name will be attached to too many of those posts


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 16, 2022)

ElRay said:


> If you search for the phrase "neg rep", I'm sure my name will be attached to too many of those posts



Remember “sign your neg rep!”


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Jun 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Remember “sign your neg rep!”


Always did, and always will


----------



## r33per (Jun 20, 2022)

I have a plumbing job in the house this morning and was reading up a bit beforehand. I appreciate that the following comment was part of a discussion thread and so has context, but in isolation it is comedy gold:

"I tried the hair dryer. Got a face full of dust. Then a better angle of attack, and warmed it up, but still no budging the thing. And I tend to agree with you, after the coat hanger and hair dryer, I'm probably best kept away from plumbing."


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 20, 2022)

r33per said:


> I have a plumbing job in the house this morning and was reading up a bit beforehand. I appreciate that the following comment was part of a discussion thread and so has context, but in isolation it is comedy gold:
> 
> "I tried the hair dryer. Got a face full of dust. Then a better angle of attack, and warmed it up, but still no budging the thing. And I tend to agree with you, after the coat hanger and hair dryer, I'm probably best kept away from plumbing."



To be fair, depending on geographic location and time of year, a hairdryer is a perfectly legitimate, if not absolutely essential plumbing tool.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2022)

Conversation between me and my partner a couple weeks back:

Me: So I listened to 5 Radiohead albums at work over the last 2 days. 
Her: Oh my god, are you okay?! 

The genuine concern in her question was hilarious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2022)

Godwin's Law in full effect


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2022)

Trans scale? Steinberger?

Was the former artist-formerly-known-as-"the-artist-formerly-known-as-Prince" the original non-binary guitarist with an iconic signature guitar?


----------



## odibrom (Jun 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Trans scale? Steinberger?
> 
> Was the former artist-formerly-known-as-"the-artist-formerly-known-as-Prince" the original non-binary guitarist with an iconic signature guitar?


... and virtuoso, the guy really knew how to play...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 21, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Godwin's Law in full effect
> View attachment 109497



TBH I did a double take that there were as many as 6%. I can't think of many, and a lot of these guitar dudes have a new sig every couple months it seems.

Here, Halford can be seen giving pointers to his guitarist for nailing the perfect gay hammer on lick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> TBH I did a double take that there were as many as 6%. I can't think of many, and a lot of these guitar dudes have a new sig every couple months it seems.
> 
> Here, Halford can be seen giving pointers to his guitarist for nailing the perfect gay hammer on lick.


all hammer ons and vibrato are gay, because you have to make spirit fingers for hammer ons or wank the guitar string/neck for vibrato. Pull off? needs no explanation, it's in the name /s
Also I still fucking crack up when I see people wearing leather daddy shit thinking they're tough/metal and not understanding historically where it came from


----------



## odibrom (Jun 21, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> (...) and not understanding historically where it came from



... and where did they came from?... honestly asking...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... and where did they came from?... honestly asking...


Originally a lot of it was from bikers/cowboys who wore leather for practical reasons, but the gay "cruising" /underground fetish scene co-opted it. Halford was part of that scene iirc, and basically made it part of his on stage costume.








Leather subculture - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## odibrom (Jun 21, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Originally a lot of it was from bikers/cowboys who wore leather for practical reasons, but the gay "cruising" /underground fetish scene co-opted it. Halford was part of that scene iirc, and basically made it part of his on stage costume.



"YMCA" kind of thing then...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2022)

odibrom said:


> "YMCA" kind of thing then...


actually the biker character in the Village People was a legit leatherman and was part of that subculture.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2022)

a classic


----------



## odibrom (Jun 21, 2022)

By now it's vinegar for several centuries already...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 21, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Godwin's Law in full effect
> View attachment 109497


That headline is a really weird way to say "out of 214 signature models, only 13 weren't men, when over 50% of new guitarists aren't men".


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 21, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> That headline is a really weird way to say "out of 214 signature models, only 13 weren't men, when over 50% of new guitarists aren't men".


Yeah definitely took me a minute to understand what is actually a pretty straightforward headline. 

Semi related, the St Vincent sig is one of the coolest guitars ever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Jun 22, 2022)

How very Buddhist of them. 

Comment is still funny, though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 22, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yeah definitely took me a minute to understand what is actually a pretty straightforward headline.
> 
> Semi related, the St Vincent sig is one of the coolest guitars ever.



+1 more sigs should be that cool instead of "so-and-so's specs from the custom shop at a 75% markup"


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2022)

Sorry for the multiposts, I'm just finding them and sharing them after edit function has gone off on each post. One could argue I could gather a few and put them in one post but who's got the patience for that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Jun 23, 2022)

WTF world do we live in where a >15 year old car with ~250k miles, that was wrecked in an accident is worth $1000, new soft top or not?  That thing belongs nowhere other than a junk yard.


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2022)

bostjan said:


> WTF world do we live in where a >15 year old car with ~250k miles, that was wrecked in an accident is worth $1000, new soft top or not?  That thing belongs nowhere other than a junk yard.


I've seen ads for Platinum BC Riches in the £1000 mark, nothing surprises me anymore lol!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 23, 2022)

That thing clearly rolled over lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## mastapimp (Jun 29, 2022)

A little background on this one... The other day, Rudy Giuliani claimed that he was assaulted by a man while he was standing in a grocery store. He described that the incident "felt like somebody shot me" and also "as if a boulder hit me"

Charges have since been reduced as video evidence shows the guy simply gave him a pat on the back as he was walking by.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Jun 30, 2022)

LGBT could be "Lotsa Ghost Busters Tunes" ... you never know unless there's context


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2022)

bostjan said:


> LGBT could be "Lotsa Ghost Busters Tunes" ... you never know unless there's context


I saw one meme joking about LGBT is just a different take on a BLT. Lettuce, guacamole, bacon, tomato!


----------



## Edika (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 30, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I saw one meme joking about LGBT is just a different take on a BLT. Lettuce, guacamole, bacon, tomato!


I was standing in line behind someone at a local sandwich shop who saw their burger section, and one of the options was a "BLT & A burger". He ordered this. When he got his sandwich, he was super pissed because he thought "BLT & A Burger" didn't mean "Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato and Avocado Burger", but somehow meant that there would be one single menu item that was two sandwiches: a BLT, _and_ a burger.

I will note that the menu had a written list of ingredients below the name of the burger, and that English was definitely this person's first (and very likely only) language.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm going to go to the "why are you happy right now" thread and link this one. Never fails to give me a big smile, lol. That one about bull milk was gold!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2022)

nah Piero Manzoni still the mvp. Literally sold cans of his feces for $$$


----------



## r33per (Jul 1, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109920
> View attachment 109921
> View attachment 109922
> 
> ...


Magicians of the Wiggle is an awesome band name.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2022)

r33per said:


> Magicians of the Wiggle is an awesome band name.


dibs on Grand Wiggle Wizard


----------



## odibrom (Jul 1, 2022)

Wiggle Wand Wizard...?


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2022)

Randy said:


> View attachment 109939



A movie so good it lost money in theaters not once, but twice.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 1, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dibs on Grand Wiggle Wizard


Too long. How about just:

"The Wiggles" 

... Wait


----------



## odibrom (Jul 2, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Too long. How about just:
> 
> "The Wiggles"
> 
> ... Wait



Wait the Wiggle Wand...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## John (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 7, 2022)

John said:


>


Reminds me of this:









Even CEO Can't Figure Out How RadioShack Still In Business


FORT WORTH, TX—Despite having been on the job for nine months, RadioShack CEO Julian Day said Monday that he still has "no idea" how the home electronics store manages to stay open.




www.theonion.com


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2022)

This is fake news, nobody under 40 uses pal, fella or buddy. bro and dude are used everywhere ime


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 110243



A friend of mine was at a club where Eddie Money got 2nd place in a Eddie Money karaoke contest.

That Superman one, though...who would see a man in a suit and glasses and come to the conclusion that it must be a Clark Kent costume? If the claim is that they didn't realize the person wearing this "costume" was Christopher Reeves, they wouldn't have anyway as he was basically an unknown actor at the time of filming. Before they agreed to cast him, they had already declined, and they were down to even auditioning a producer's wife's dentist.

If anyone walked down the street dressed as Superman you'd likely get more attention than if you dressed in a Clark Kent-ian fashion.


----------



## Edika (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2022)

TIL what eldritch and dinglehopper mean. Thank you, SSO and the interwebz.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 9, 2022)

Okay i dont understand what the deal with this Morbius movie is. Someone ELI5?


----------



## Adieu (Jul 9, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110248
> 
> This is fake news, nobody under 40 uses pal, fella or buddy. bro and dude are used everywhere ime
> View attachment 110249



Well that's just a lie

Cali is Bro-Dude land with honorable mention for "Buddy" as a popular condescending snide way to talk down at people


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 9, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Well that's just a lie
> 
> Cali is Bro-Dude land with honorable mention for "Buddy" as a popular condescending snide way to talk down at people


This is 100% accurate. In the Sacramento area I hear "dude" (almost gebder-neutral) used most among people who know each other, followed by bro, which is more likely to be used with new acquaintances. "Buddy" implies a power differential and is used by older guys and douchey guys mostly.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 9, 2022)

Yup

"Buddy" is how drunk suburban douches collect 1* Uber ratings, spit in their food, and other "favors" from service industries


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> This is 100% accurate. In the Sacramento area I hear "dude" (almost gebder-neutral) used most among people who know each other, followed by bro, which is more likely to be used with new acquaintances. "Buddy" implies a power differential and is used by older guys and douchey guys mostly.


I hear mostly “bro” being used by LA guys or slimey guys trying to sell me something.

But “my guy” is making a run for the title where I am.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 9, 2022)

In my circle, "dude" is the most ubiquitous, but "man" ("Hi, man!/"Hey, man!") in slightly more formal settings. The "man" pronoun replaced by "there" when the subject is a woman. Dude is indeed gender neutral, though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 9, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I hear mostly “bro” being used by LA guys or slimey guys trying to sell me something.
> 
> But “my guy” is making a run for the title where I am.


My guy is so cheerful and I love it. Hope it doesn't get sullied.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 9, 2022)

... I'm not anyone's guy... but I know a free guy...


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay i dont understand what the deal with this Morbius movie is. Someone ELI5?



The 'joke' if you can still call it that - since it's most definitely a dead horse - is that there's nothing to get. Sony tried to cash in a Spider-Man adjacent character without using him in the film, and also turning him from villain into an anti-hero, and everyone knew it was going to be trash from the trailer.

Spoiler alert: it was, exactly as everyone predicted, and people were making jokes about the shitty writing and Jared Leto in general; so it became a meme by being so bad, and then Sony not understanding "the youths" or the internet in general, got trolled into thinking people actually liked it vs. ironically claiming it is the best film since the invention of film.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 10, 2022)

MFB said:


> Spoiler alert: it was, exactly as everyone predicted, and people were making jokes about the shitty writing and Jared Leto in general; so it became a meme by being so bad, and then Sony not understanding "the youths" or the internet in general, got trolled into thinking people actually liked it vs. ironically claiming it is the best film since the invention of film.



You missed the best part. This surge of memery came after the movie had already been pulled from theaters, and Sony thought they could cash in on this "publicity", and re-released the film to theaters...only to bomb a second time, even harder.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 10, 2022)

So Morbius is the Tommy Wiseau effect but with a lot of money?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 10, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> You missed the best part. This surge of memery came after the movie had already been pulled from theaters, and Sony thought they could cash in on this "publicity", and re-released the film to theaters...only to bomb a second time, even harder.


The best part is that after Sony pulled it after that second release, someone started a Change.org petition to get it in theaters a THIRD time, stating (about the re-release), "We were busy that weekend," just to troll Sony harder.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 10, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> So Morbius is the Tommy Wiseau effect but with a lot of money?


Possible crossover film? It would probably do well.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 10, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Possible crossover film? It would probably do well.


I was just reminded of that spoof video of Tommy as "The Joker", and also his role as the villain in Samurai Cop II.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 10, 2022)

The morbius memes began with this, afaik:







My friends and I have been going back and forth changing our discord nicknames to various terrible morbius puns.


----------



## John (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 14, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I hear mostly “bro” being used by LA guys or slimey guys trying to sell me something.
> 
> But “my guy” is making a run for the title where I am.



Young cops with sleeve tats calling me "bro" is one of my least favorite things.



KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110714



Speaking of locals... a friend of mine, a crusty old man who had an epic beard dreadlock (until he lost all his hair to chemo) ornamented with his own carvings, one of which was a functional pot pipe, told me he was down by the river one night in the wee hours after bar close, drunk as fuck and singing to the river. Someone from 5 floors up in the fancy hotel just across the street started yelling, "hey, shut the fuck up!" To which my friend replied, "_*YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP, I LIVE HERE!!!*_" 

The cops showed up and ruined everyone's good time, with 4 squad cars posted along the river to make sure no more drunk locals disturbed the tourists.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2022)

/thread


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 15, 2022)

*Gaby cracks knuckles*


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> *Gaby cracks knuckles*


...and then clocks out for the weekend, before her 2-week vacation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Jul 19, 2022)

"Chaotic good boy" might be my favorite comments so far!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 19, 2022)

The gods have abandoned us in favour of Shark Week.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2022)

I, for one, would like to welcome our new piscine overlords.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 19, 2022)

The age of men is over! The time of the shark has come!


----------



## John (Jul 19, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I, for one, would like to welcome our new piscine overlords.



Rejoice, for the time is now:


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2022)

John said:


> Rejoice, for the time is now:


SHARK ATTACK!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 19, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> The age of men is over! The time of the shark has come!


You mean age of the crows. They're as smart as a 7 year old, can use tools and make improvised tools, they can problem solve. Worst of all is they hold grudges and remember faces. 
HITCHCOCK WAS RIGHT


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 19, 2022)

I friggin love crows. If I were a druid I would for sure have a crow animal companion. 


KnightBrolaire said:


> You mean age of the crows. They're as smart as a 7 year old, can use tools and make improvised tools, they can problem solve. Worst of all is they hold grudges and remember faces.
> HITCHCOCK WAS RIGHT


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 19, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> You mean age of the crows. They're as smart as a 7 year old, can use tools and make improvised tools, they can problem solve. Worst of all is they hold grudges and remember faces.
> HITCHCOCK WAS RIGHT


These are the reasons why I fucking love crows, such mischievous birds, always up to something.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 19, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> You mean age of the crows. They're as smart as a 7 year old, can use tools and make improvised tools, they can problem solve. Worst of all is they hold grudges and remember faces.
> HITCHCOCK WAS RIGHT


There was the dude(tte) that realized some urban bird (not a pigeon) was bringing theme things in exchange for food. So they taught them to favor brining money by giving the birds extra food for cash drop-off.

There's also this Aussie/New Zealander 3D Printer Guy on YouTube named Angus that has a series of videos where he 3D prints increasingly complex puzzles for the birds to solve for "gourmet" food.


----------



## Edika (Jul 20, 2022)

Crows? What about our octopus overlords?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Edika said:


> Crows? What about our octopus overlords?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 20, 2022)

Edika said:


> Crows? What about our octopus overlords?


until they can breathe out of water they're less of a threat lol


----------



## bostjan (Jul 20, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> until they can breathe out of water they're less of a threat lol


They _can_ breathe out of the water, though. They come on land all of the time to hunt for food in tide pools, breathing air through their skin. They do have to go back into the water to digest their food, though, since it requires more oxygen than they can get without using their gills. So, if you live within 30 minutes of the sea, you could potentially be a subject of the cephalopods.


Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 111021


Octaman has two legs and four tentacles.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 20, 2022)

He is legit


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 20, 2022)

I have a crow with a snakes tongue tattooed on my arm.

I've told the story before, but i'll shortly tell it again. Got high with tattoo artist, picked out cool crow flash tattoo. Done with tattoo, Artist says "oh yeah I added a snakes tongue, thought it'd be badass" I jump up look in the mirror and say "god damn, you're lucky it is badass, I was about to kick your ass!"


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 20, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 111021



Holy crap, I just watched that last night. Ha!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 21, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 111140



This is missing the follow-up:


----------



## ElRay (Jul 22, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> This is missing the follow-up:
> 
> View attachment 111148


She's just mad because Dahmer gave her the cold shoulder.


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 23, 2022)

Randy said:


> View attachment 111066



Reminds me of this one that was going around facebook:


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 23, 2022)

Randy said:


> View attachment 111066



Speaking of Vince...


----------



## Edika (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 23, 2022)

context: supposedly this is what Sauron is going to look like at some point in Rings of Power. 

Twitter nerds immediately ripped it to shreds.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## John (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## John (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Jul 26, 2022)

John said:


>


I think 18k is also the weight in grams.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 28, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 111533


Yeah I saw that posted in about 8 different subreddits, dudes account is 7 years old, hers is a few years old as well. This is real. Yikes.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 28, 2022)

John said:


>


Ridiculous price but I mean damn that is a cool looking guitar.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 28, 2022)

I guess there are still Tool fans like this. Or they were shroomin hard. Or both.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 28, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ridiculous price but I mean damn that is a cool looking guitar.


Isn't he a forum member here?


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Isn't he a forum member here?


Yup. He posts in the Abasi thread all the time.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 28, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Yup. He posts in the Abasi thread all the time.


Well he's got a damn cool 8 string. Too rich for my blood tho.


----------



## Edika (Jul 29, 2022)

Might have been posted already lol


----------



## Edika (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 1, 2022)

Ivana Trump died from a fall and was buried in donald's bedminster golf club. Twitter roasted the shit out of this:


----------



## Edika (Aug 1, 2022)

^Jesus fucking christ!

On another note


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 6, 2022)

Not a comment but I can imagine if there were comments on this one!


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2022)

Well that took a turn


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 7, 2022)

Goddamnit, now I want an ice cream cone. I feel like i haven't had one in, like, half of a decade.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 112022


Ok, I got nothing on this one. Who failed as a painter, and what happened?


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 8, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Ok, I got nothing on this one. Who failed as a painter, and what happened?


The Holocaust


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 112266


----------



## Edika (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hollowway (Aug 11, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> The Holocaust


Wow, I had no idea he was a painter! I literally just googled and read about that. The More You Know.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 11, 2022)

This has turned into the best thread in the internet.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 11, 2022)

Randy said:


> Well that took a turn



When grooming your part-timers to participate in your weird barn hobby gets to be too much... just throw money at the problem


----------



## Randy (Aug 11, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, I had no idea he was a painter! I literally just googled and read about that. The More You Know.



Quality SSO content. Encouraging eachother to learn more about Hitler's hobbies. I heard he was a brilliant writer btw!


----------



## odibrom (Aug 11, 2022)

Randy said:


> Quality SSO content. Encouraging eachother to learn more about Hitler's hobbies. I heard he was a brilliant writer btw!


It is said he was refused to enter Viena's fine art school and that the jury was composed by Jews...


----------



## Edika (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 14, 2022)

For The Office fans...


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 14, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 112371
> View attachment 112372
> View attachment 112373


I literally thought his name was Arturito until I was like 15 and learned proper English, and my mind was blown. There I was, thinking for 15 years that George Lucas was a native Spanish speaker, not knowing he isn't and we just ratchet af.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Bodes (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Aug 17, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Huh, I guess you don't know the chances. The doctor must have been Blind. Poor kid is going to grow up feeling like a freak on a leash.

Also, are we going to address the obamallama? Is that also a Korn lyric? Sounds like it could be from one of their breakdowns.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 19, 2022)

Some not comments exactly but thought the were worth to be up here! @KnightBrolaire you beat me to it with the Mulan one, that was brilliant!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm sorry man, you cant quote yourself, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm sorry man, you cant quote yourself, it doesn't work that way.



I'm drunk. It works any way I want it to.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 24, 2022)

Mike should get in on this thread


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm sorry man, you cant quote yourself, it doesn't work that way


Holy shit! He actually replied! hahahahaha!


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 24, 2022)

I am going to HELL for this one....


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I am going to HELL for this one....
> 
> View attachment 113129


In case anyone needs a few more pixels:


----------



## odibrom (Aug 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I am going to HELL for this one....
> 
> View attachment 113129



This one is brilliant, I want to hate the "Special Forces" poster, but can't stop laughing... am I evil?

10 years ago I was teaching at a public school and had some special needs kids in my classes and I was super protective of them and tried to boost their self awareness and confidence.


----------



## Edika (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 25, 2022)

There is a restaurant near-ish here that serves chicken sashimi.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 27, 2022)

Apparently people thought my off the cuff reference to a HEMA manual on a Mordhau video was worth upvoting lol


----------



## Edika (Aug 27, 2022)

Slim pickings today!


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 28, 2022)

Some big "Oof!"s in here...


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 28, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Some big "Oof!"s in here...



This is gold. I'm glad people are letting them have it. Those guys deserve the derision.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 29, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 113350
> View attachment 113349
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God the civic analogy is so right.


----------



## Edika (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2022)

For anyone that's listened to the Chris Turner album


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 31, 2022)

Randy said:


> For anyone that's listened to the Chris Turner album
> View attachment 113517


 “Not quite…”


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 1, 2022)

This is why I can't follow r/confidentlyincorrect. I'm in physical pain thinking of how people can be so stupid.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 1, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is why I can't follow r/confidentlyincorrect. I'm in physical pain thinking of how people can be so stupid.


If you start from the thought that we are basicaly cavemans with fancy toys... and yes, people like to speak first and think last, between one and the other, the world as we know it will end...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 1, 2022)

Caveman had to be smart enough not to be lunch for a sabre-toothed tiger. Meanwhile modern humans have warning labels on their hammers reminding us not to smack ourselves in the head with them. Somehow I would be surprised if we haven't backslid in certain ways on the intelligence-front. It's like average intelligence stays the same, whilst the standard deviation continues to increase over time, sort of flattening out the bell curve from what it used to be.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Caveman had to be smart enough not to be lunch for a sabre-toothed tiger. Meanwhile modern humans have warning labels on their hammers reminding us not to smack ourselves in the head with them. Somehow I would be surprised if we haven't backslid in certain ways on the intelligence-front. It's like average intelligence stays the same, whilst the standard deviation continues to increase over time, sort of flattening out the bell curve from what it used to be.



... I still wonder how western civilization survived the middle/dark/pre-renaissance ages, from the end of the Roman Empire to the discovery of perspective by Brunelleschi by early/mid of the 15th century...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 1, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... I still wonder how western civilization survived the middle/dark/pre-renaissance ages, from the end of the Roman Empire to the discovery of perspective by Brunelleschi by early/mid of the 15th century...


We barely did - nearly got wiped out by a disease that was eradicated by the idea of quarantine (multiple times).


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Caveman had to be smart enough not to be lunch for a sabre-toothed tiger.



Correction: caveman only had to out-reproduce sabre-tooth tigers, and eat plants. The sabre-cats were already on their way out when humans came along, due to the also-then-declining Mastodon population.


----------



## Edika (Sep 1, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> ...declining Mastodon population.


I mean they have changed their sound but they're still good


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 1, 2022)

Edika said:


> I mean they have changed their sound but they're still good


I'm amused that my phone auto-corrected in that capitalization.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 1, 2022)

Just stumbled upon this one, and it was one that made me actual "Ha!" out loud when it clicked that "cranes" are not only a heavy construction tool, but are also the name of a stork-like bird. I know I ruined the joke by explaining it, but thought it was worth mentioning for those where the names for these birds may not be familiar to those from other countries...

So now that I've thoroughly ruined it...


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 4, 2022)

me anytime I play a Mage in DnD:



=


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 6, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 113733
> View attachment 113734
> View attachment 113735
> View attachment 113736
> ...


My GM would never let me bend rules like that lol.


----------



## syzygy (Sep 6, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My GM would never let me bend rules like that lol.


It's less of that and more that once you pull something like that, the GM gloves come off. General rule of thumb is that whatever your players pull is fair game for the GM. At least in my experience.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 6, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Damn beggars so poor they can't even afford real babies!


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Sep 16, 2022)

The Flat Earth one is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO accurate, lol...


----------



## Edika (Sep 17, 2022)

The only correction I want to make on the last one is that Eratosthenes was Greek Mathematician but he was the chief librarian in the library of Alexandria and lived between 274-196 BC.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 18, 2022)

for context read this 1st: 








The Chess Grandmaster Anal Bead Conspiracy That's Happening Right Now, Explained


A dramatic loss by the World Champion inspired chess’ best new meme




kotaku.com


----------



## odibrom (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Sep 25, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 114969


Mayest I converse with you regarding insurance on thy ox cart?


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 26, 2022)

Curse everyone who normalized laundry rooms in the basement. It is the exact opposite corner of the house where the clean clothes are needed. This is also how I knew I was getting old but I love it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 26, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Curse everyone who normalized laundry rooms in the basement. It is the exact opposite corner of the house where the clean clothes are needed. This is also how I knew I was getting old but I love it.


My laundry room is also my home office and music studio. Bathroom too on some drunken occasion.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 26, 2022)

ElRay said:


> Mayest I converse with you regarding insurance on thy ox cart?


We haf been trying to reach thee about thine wagon's extended warranty, prithee send a return letter if interested.


----------



## Edika (Sep 27, 2022)

Has't thee been involv'd in an accident yond hast not been thy fault?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Edika said:


> Has't thee been involv'd in an accident yond hast not been thy fault?



Callleth the Law Dragon


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 27, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> My laundry room is also my home office and music studio. Bathroom too on some drunken occasion.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 27, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Callleth the Law Dragon


Yon are my pounds sterling and I require them forthwith!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 27, 2022)

Old Onion article is best article:









Historical Archives: Great God, The Stenche


CHRIST on His golden Throne above, it does smell.




www.theonion.com


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## p0ke (Oct 4, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Curse everyone who normalized laundry rooms in the basement. It is the exact opposite corner of the house where the clean clothes are needed. This is also how I knew I was getting old but I love it.



Yup! Also since the washing machine is in the basement, we 99% always forget there's stuff in there that needs to be hung up to dry and then the next day when something else needs to be washed we notice... And then it needs to be washed again because it smells like shit from sitting in the machine overnight. 
The solution would off course be to set an alarm when the laundry is supposed to be done, but we just never do.

But having everything in the same place is ingenious tbh, I gotta seriously consider doing that when I start renovating the house. I wonder if the vibrations from the washing machine will cause damage to the house in the long run if I put it upstairs


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2022)

p0ke said:


> But having everything in the same place is ingenious tbh, I gotta seriously consider doing that when I start renovating the house. I wonder if the vibrations from the washing machine will cause damage to the house in the long run if I put it upstairs


I seriously doubt it would cause any damage, but you may need to repair your washing machine if it's that bad. 
You can also put it on a little platform to raise it about 30 cm or so off the ground, that's especially nice for front loading washing machines.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 4, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I seriously doubt it would cause any damage, but you may need to repair your washing machine if it's that bad.
> You can also put it on a little platform to raise it about 30 cm or so off the ground, that's especially nice for front loading washing machines.



Yeah, a platform would be great even where it is now. It'd be much nicer to fill up if it sat a bit higher, beside reducing vibration. I'm just thinking because our house is built in the early 50's, so it's not exactly designed for mechanical wear, and it's less rigid the higher up you go (the basement is basically all concrete and the rest is wood apart from the chimney and some support structures)

Our current washing machine doesn't really vibrate much even though it's kinda old, unless it's loaded super unevenly... It does weigh more than 100 kg though, it has a huge concrete block in it that greatly reduces vibration. I guess when it's spinning at 1800rpm it needs a fair bit of weight to stay in place. Our previous machine was the kind that would basically meet you at the door if it wasn't loaded precisely right, so I'm kinda happy it broke back in the day


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 4, 2022)

This is goddamn genious. Put the washer and dryer in a big walk in closet. If you have the space that's be great.

Though... I always have leaks and stuff coming out of my washers.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2022)

Y'all don't watch enough HGTV. Washer and dryer in a big walk in closet is everybody's wet dream.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all don't watch enough HGTV. Washer and dryer in a big walk in closet is everybody's wet dream.



Sounds like they need a better dryer then!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2022)

MFB said:


> Sounds like they need a better dryer then!


----------



## John (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## p0ke (Oct 5, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> This is goddamn genious. Put the washer and dryer in a big walk in closet. If you have the space that's be great.
> 
> Though... I always have leaks and stuff coming out of my washers.



Yeah, the floor would need to be waterproof and have a drain in it. I'm seriously considering this now, as I have a lot of attic space that I'm planning on converting to walk in closets.


----------



## Edika (Oct 5, 2022)

p0ke said:


> Yeah, the floor would need to be waterproof and have a drain in it. I'm seriously considering this now, as I have a lot of attic space that I'm planning on converting to walk in closets.


As this conversation is evolving it might be an idea to make a home improvement thread to discuss these issues. We've been slowly trying to renovate our house and would be nice to bounce of ideas from other folk here!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 10, 2022)

I grew up in and around the woods. My ex wife hated that I would just ignore weird noises. 

*weird noise outside or from the house*
her: WTF was that!?
me: IDK *shrug*
her: don't you want to check?!
me: nah *shrug*
her: what if it's a ghost!? or a skinwalker?!?
me: *shrug*

Like, either it is, and if it wants me it's gonna have me, or it's not, and either way I'm best off minding my own fucking business.


----------



## Edika (Oct 11, 2022)

Oh I agree, I never understood the mentality of "Oh this looks like creepy, poor lit location with weird noises, lets go and investigate!" Whatever happens next it's on you!


----------



## odibrom (Oct 11, 2022)

John said:


>



I've seen this one too on facebook, Kiesel was roasted there... literally... lol


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2022)

Maybe if they get roasted enough, they'll pick up some pointers, although that looks more like a burn than a roast.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 11, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Maybe if they get roasted enough, they'll pick up some pointers, although that looks more like a burn than a roast.



A fine line indeed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I grew up in and around the woods. My ex wife hated that I would just ignore weird noises.
> 
> *weird noise outside or from the house*
> her: WTF was that!?
> ...


Yeah the only sound that I pay attention to in the woods is a snuffling vague piglike sound, because there's likely a grizzly uncomfortably close to me and I might get murdered.


----------



## Edika (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2022)

If you are hearing strange noises, maybe you need to move out of the woods and into the _tonewoods_!







KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah the only sound that I pay attention to in the woods is a snuffling vague piglike sound, because there's likely a grizzly uncomfortably close to me and I might get murdered.



(If you like dark humour, listen to the end)


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 11, 2022)

any woods I live in are tone woods


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


>



Technically correct, but not sure the gardener's post is all that relevant to the astronaut's point. 

I feel like we could retcon the origin of the word "twit" to refer to people on twitter who do something this tonedeaf.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 11, 2022)

Stuff like this is why "um actually" seems to have become a verb lately.
"Did you just um-actually an astronaut about space?"

I had the great privilege recently of watching someone um-actually a cook in the kitchen of their own restaurant. I expect it from twitter. There's something painful about seeing it in person.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 11, 2022)

Where do MRAs get their water?

From a well, actually.


----------



## John (Oct 11, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Maybe if they get roasted enough, they'll pick up some pointers,



Alas, the Kiesel way on such a platform is any combination of:


-Verbally harassing anyone who received a faulty guitar and/or provided less than flattering feedback in general that's not worshipping Jeff the living TapOut shirt.
-Dirty deleting and blocking anyone with the aforementioned issues pertaining to said instruments.
-Punching more drywall.
-Not learning from those experiences, anyway.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 11, 2022)

bostjan said:


> If you are hearing strange noises, maybe you need to move out of the woods and into the _tonewoods_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Where is the ":evileye" like icon?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I grew up in and around the woods. My ex wife hated that I would just ignore weird noises.
> 
> *weird noise outside or from the house*
> her: WTF was that!?
> ...


Getting cats changed that for me. Now if I hear a noise in the night I just assume it's a cat attacking the furniture.


----------



## John (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Metalman X (Oct 13, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 115675
> 
> View attachment 115673
> View attachment 115674


self-shaking babies


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 14, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Where do MRAs get their water?
> 
> From a well, actually.


This gold.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 14, 2022)

John said:


>



why does this have me thinking about 8-cylinder camaros


----------



## bostjan (Oct 14, 2022)

My dad loved Camaros. He would buy a cheap one with a ton of miles and replace the entire drivetrain, drive it around for a couple years, sell it and then repeat. Except, once he bought a new one (sometime in the early 90's), and it had a laundry list of problems. If I recall correct, he even managed to get the dealership to refund him for it, after about the 5th or 6th warrantee repair on something major.

On the topic of cars, I saw a Smart Car with a big spoiler bolted on top of it yesterday. It had me laugh out loud. There's something about being that committed to the joke that I admire. Unless they actually think the car is too fast and too aerodynamic, then it's even more funny.


----------



## Wc707 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Oct 17, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 115905
> 
> View attachment 115906


If you don't recognize the name, don't Google it in public, on a school or work computer, etc.


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (Oct 17, 2022)

My favorite thing about the internet is how we've boiled down our communication to screenshots of thumbnails of screenshots that are either small enough that only ants could read them, or deep fried in compression artifacts, while losing all the benefits that being online _should_ have granted, like being able to link back to the original source so you have chance of guessing if what you're seeing was just made up for internet points or not.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 17, 2022)

TedEH said:


> My favorite thing about the internet is how we've boiled down our communication to screenshots of thumbnails of screenshots that are either small enough that only ants could read them, or deep fried in compression artifacts, while losing all the benefits that being online _should_ have granted, like being able to link back to the original source so you have chance of guessing if what you're seeing was just made up for internet points or not.





guy said:


> The kind of girl I'm looking for would
> say "yes, great, see you there" to my
> offer, she would then show up on time,
> we would have a drink there, then if
> ...





response said:


> Yep, it's for the best. The kind of
> guy I'm looking for would say
> remarkably less sociopathic
> things. Good luck!


----------



## Wc707 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Oct 17, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 115919


... you're missing the thumbnail size and super compressed quality...


----------



## ElRay (Oct 17, 2022)

Sorry, forgot my glasses:


TedEH said:


> My favorite thing about the internet is how we've boiled down our communication to screenshots of thumbnails of screenshots that are either small enough that only ants could read them, or deep fried in compression artifacts, while losing all the benefits that being online _should_ have granted, like being able to link back to the original source so you have chance of guessing if what you're seeing was just made up for internet points or not.


----------



## Wc707 (Oct 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... you're missing the thumbnail size and super compressed quality...


----------



## TedEH (Oct 17, 2022)

Hoooold on, that's still readable, and too well cropped.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 17, 2022)

Don't forget the whole-desktop screenshot of the dual-monitor setup, and then the needless captions and banners/watermarks.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 17, 2022)

I concede. I'd like to get off the ride now.


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2022)

Glad to see one of my posts spiralled to an actual SSO Comment Section Gold!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm not gonna do it but what we need now is a tiktok with a popular song playing in the background and that horrifying robot woman voice reading the comments aloud.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 18, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I'm not gonna do it but what we need now is a tiktok with a popular song playing in the background and that horrifying robot woman voice reading the comments aloud.


That is lobotomizingly bad.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 18, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I'm not gonna do it but what we need now is a tiktok with a popular song playing in the background and that horrifying robot woman voice reading the comments aloud.


And in portrait, but with the left half of the screen taken up by someone poorly acting confused, and then over-reacting with incredulous excitement while pointing and nodding.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 18, 2022)

TedEH said:


> deep fried in compression artifacts


Great song title


----------



## Bodes (Oct 18, 2022)

Aussie supermarket too woke for some.

Link to the thread, by god we Aussies can be absolutely horrible people. Hehehe!

Edit: had to add this comment


----------



## vilk (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 18, 2022)

is that even a 9mm? looks smol.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah, more like a .22


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 18, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, more like a .22


Maybe from shooting nuisance animals at the avocado orchard?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 18, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Maybe from shooting nuisance animals at the avocado orchard?


yeah like the cartel


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 18, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah like the cartel


Oh I forgot about all the organized crime stuff related to avocados. Wild.


----------



## John (Oct 18, 2022)

Happy belated birthday. Not sure if it was celebrated here, but at least all got to partake in the festivities in the most appropriate ways possible:


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 19, 2022)

"shoulda imagined being bulletproof, dip shit"

"My main goal is to sin enough and go to hell and hit John Lennon with another .38 special"

I can't stop laughing at this,


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 19, 2022)

Not enough attention gets paid to the fact that John Lennon was a total piece of shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 19, 2022)

his musical sins were almost on par with his wife beating


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 27, 2022)

Context for these next comments: a dude got scammed by a camgirl


----------



## dr_game0ver (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## John (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## John (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 116703


I remember seeing a few of his covers like 10 years ago and will always remember the top 2 comments on one of them:

Guy 1: "His veins are bigger than your dick" 
> Guy 2: "His veins are bigger than his dick"


----------



## John (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Nov 12, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I remember seeing a few of his covers like 10 years ago and will always remember the top 2 comments on one of them:
> 
> Guy 1: "His veins are bigger than your dick"
> > Guy 2: "His veins are bigger than his dick"


I've always liked the "Fighter - Level 99, Bard - Level 1" variety of comments.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2022)

context: dude shows the trick behind sword swallowing, which also involves swallowing the sheath??








context: pic of a young rachel weisz in a body suit


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 13, 2022)

I can only assume the scabbard is an appearing cane. Great video. Explain the trick by doing a different, better trick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2022)

no


LiveOVErdrive said:


> I can only assume the scabbard is an appearing cane. Great video. Explain the trick by doing a different, better trick.


 it was definitely a scabbard. He sheathed the sword after pulling both out of his throat.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 13, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no
> 
> it was definitely a scabbard. He sheathed the sword after pulling both out of his throat.


God I just can't imagine him actually having it in there for real and talking. Surely he could just stick it into an appearing cane or something. Or he's just amazing.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## John (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## John (Nov 26, 2022)

It's appalling to see how people always crack jokes at Metallica's expense.
This is neither the time nor place to just throw them under the bus. That was in 1986.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 27, 2022)

John said:


> It's appalling to see how people always crack jokes at Metallica's expense.
> This is neither the time nor place to just throw them under the bus. That was in 1986.



I used to have a really cool Deafheaven shirt, I never much cared for the band but whenever someone would compliment it I'd tell them "thanks I don't listen to the band I just thought it looked cool"

dweebs can gatekeep dez nuts


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (Nov 27, 2022)

John said:


> This is neither the time nor place to just throw them under the bus. That was in 1986.


Now that is quality jokesmanship, thank you sir!


----------



## Bodes (Nov 28, 2022)

Oh


Crungy said:


> Now that is quality jokesmanship, thank you sir!


 NOW I get that joke. Am I a bad person for laughing?


----------



## Edika (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## John (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Dec 3, 2022)

John said:


>


For some reason, this reminds me of the first time I saw Sublime. At the beginning, I thought they were really good and understood the hype. By the half-way point the thought became, "OK, if the singer/guitarist can survive the heroin addiction, they'll be huge." Nowell died before their next show.


----------



## Edika (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## jaxadam (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 7, 2022)

This one is both funny and infuriating.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Dec 7, 2022)

it is tru


jaxadam said:


>


often doesn't get the attention deserved when admiration is displayed for the other half of the act


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 7, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> This one is both funny and infuriating.



In my 20s I used to work for a local family that has gotten filthy ass rich off of tourism, and when I took a day off for a toothache their daughter, my coworker, asked "why don't you just go to the dentist?" and then "how do you not have insurance?"

well because your family pays me minimum fucking wage and doesn't give me sick leave for starters


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

I took up XC skiing a while back. It's less expensive than downhill skiing but still too rich a hobby for my income bracket.  But I bought a pair of heavily used skis, found two very different skipoles in a dumpster, and bought a used pair of skiboots that lasted me 3 years (2 of which they were already starting to fall apart). I don't see how people can drop that kind of money on gear that they will use maybe 3 months a year when there is snow on the ground but it's not so cold that you freeze to death in 18 minutes.


----------



## John (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (Dec 7, 2022)

Not quiiiiite in the same vein, but the "living in different worlds" thing feels like a similar attitude I encountered a while back-

I was sitting in my office's kitchen, when a guy in a suit comes in and is walking around talking to the company's owner, etc. Eventually he sits down to eat lunch and chat with a bunch of us, at which point he makes a generic point about how he's "glad to have started working with the smartest people he ever met". Smartass me butts in with "plus a few idiots like me!", thinking I can maybe cut some of the corporate-y BS air in the room. Instead he looked at me like I kicked his dog - all of his flabbers were ghasted - "Oh no! I meant you too! I swear, I'm including you too!"

Dude, we just met. You don't know that I'm not a dumbass.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 7, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I took up XC skiing a while back. It's less expensive than downhill skiing but still too rich a hobby for my income bracket.  But I bought a pair of heavily used skis, found two very different skipoles in a dumpster, and bought a used pair of skiboots that lasted me 3 years (2 of which they were already starting to fall apart). I don't see how people can drop that kind of money on gear that they will use maybe 3 months a year when there is snow on the ground but it's not so cold that you freeze to death in 18 minutes.


I am picturing you continuing to XC ski but bindings are broken and you just sort of skid through the snow in your shoes. Neighbors cry.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am picturing you continuing to XC ski but bindings are broken and you just sort of skid through the snow in your shoes. Neighbors cry.




Ha ha, umm, I, uhh, would never do that, heh. Nope, not me. Never. Err.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> In my 20s I used to work for a local family that has gotten filthy ass rich off of tourism, ...


I had a roommate whose girlfriend said, "I don't understand why people get car loans. Why don't they just wait a few months and save-up?"


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am picturing you continuing to XC ski but bindings are broken and you just sort of skid through the snow in your shoes. Neighbors cry.


XC skiing? Too rich for my blood. How about socks on a clean floor?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> XC skiing? Too rich for my blood. How about socks on a clean floor?


Like where you run and turn 180 degrees and stop running but move your feet forward to back as you’re sliding, just like professional ice skaters in the corner of a rink? I’ll tell you, that is WAY more fun than any actual skiing could be! (Not even joking. Like I could do that all afternoon, lol.)


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Like where you run and turn 180 degrees and stop running but move your feet forward to back as you’re sliding, just like professional ice skaters in the corner of a rink? I’ll tell you, that is WAY more fun than any actual skiing could be! (Not even joking. Like I could do that all afternoon, lol.)



Even if you had a long-enough hallway, you could simulate speed-skating moves. 

At my last job, I'd often have to cross from a loading dock/freight elevator to the far side of a completely empty corporate office space. These floors could sometimes be tens of thousands of square feet. And they were wall-to-wall covered with flat, and short-pile, and smooth commercial carpet tile, made almost entirely of slick polyester.

I'd often come to a furniture delivery/install after hours, so I'd still be wearing my "office" dress-ish shoes, which had smooth soles. 

If you were using one of those grey or beige plastic Rubbermaid utility carts to transport stuff, you could get a good running start, prop yourself up a little on the top of the cart, and then ski behind the cart. You could slide for what felt like 10-15 feet per stride, a bit like if you were skiing behind a dog sled. 

So much goddamn fun. Even more fun than the allet jack races we used to have after-hours in Office Max on the nights we cleared the floors to prep for getting the floors re-waxed.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Even more fun than the allet jack races we used to have after-hours in Office Max on the nights we cleared the floors to prep for getting the floors re-waxed.


These are the things that: Are completely forbidden due to workers comp and HR issues, but simultaneously: Are the exact things that build employee morale and make a job enjoyable.

I had a high school job washing dishes at a diner. I was written up on my first day of training because my training (who was a year older than me, and the "senior" dishwasher) blasted me in the back with the spray of one of those power hoses in the dish area of the kitchen. So I grabbed the spray faucet from the sink (which was admittedly less powerful) and sprayed him back. He grabbed a waiter's tray as a shield, and went to spray me again. I grabbed a waiter's tray as well, and we proceeded to have a water war, with our weapons and shields. It lasted maybe 3 minutes until the assistant manager came in and yelled at us. We were both soaking wet, and the floor had a quarter inch of water, because it couldn't drain fast enough during the fight. I got written up, and only made minimum wage, but on that day I would have paid them to let me do that. SO. FUN.

(I was eventually fired, and later banned from the premises. I have the fondest memory of that place. We all had an absolutely blast working there.)


----------



## Edika (Dec 8, 2022)

A not funny but good response to an obvious troll



And one more in the scope of this thread


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 8, 2022)

A møøse once bit my daugjter.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> A møøse once bit my daugjter.


mynd you, møøse bites kan be pretty nasti!


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> mynd you, møøse bites kan be pretty nasti!


We apologise again for the fault in the
subtitles. Those responsible for sacking
the people who have just been sacked,
have been sacked.​


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> A møøse once bit my daugjter.


We apologise for the fault in the
subtitles. Those responsible have been
sacked.​


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2022)

*Okay, I llament the tangent going too far, and we've herd enough. Sorry for any probllama; no need to sound the alllama. Wool we get back on topic, fleece? Llama.*


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> *Okay, I llament the tangent going too far, and we've herd enough. Sorry for any probllama; no need to sound the alllama. Wool we get back on topic, fleece? Llama.*


Me Llama Mark:
Spanish -> My name Is Mark
Bad English -> My Llama's name is Mark
The Comment Brought to you By

40 SPECIALLY TRAINED
ECUADORIAN MOUNTAIN LLAMAS

6 VENEZUELAN RED LLAMAS

142 MEXICAN WHOOPING LLAMAS

14 NORTH CHILEAN GUANACOS
(CLOSELY RELATED TO THE LLAMA)

REG LLAMA OF BRIXTON

76000 BATTERY LLAMAS
FROM "LLAMA-FRESH" FARMS LTD. NEAR PARAGUAY

and

@spudmunkey & @bostjan​


----------



## Edika (Dec 8, 2022)

I love the fact this turned to the opening scene of The Holy Grail lol!


----------



## John (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Zer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

ElRay said:


> I had a roommate whose girlfriend said, "I don't understand why people get car loans. Why don't they just wait a few months and save-up?"


Why don’t poor people just buy more money?


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## sakeido (Dec 20, 2022)

on a thread of biggest celebrity downfalls


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2022)

sakeido said:


> on a thread of biggest celebrity downfalls
> 
> View attachment 118564


Both of those comments are genius level!


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 26, 2022)

Probably been posted already, but...


----------



## John (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Edika (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2022)

Edika said:


> View attachment 119004


Classic internet dumbness...


----------



## John (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 4, 2023)

I identify with TotalFood3120.


----------



## mastapimp (Friday at 10:54 AM)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Friday at 11:18 AM)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sunday at 8:43 PM)




----------



## Randy (Sunday at 11:58 PM)

> https://sevenstring.org/attachments/screenshot_20221119-115204-png.119443/


Funny story about DIY marital aids...

Not sure how everyone's experience was graduating from middle school to high school but mine hit HARD.

One distinct memory I have was my first day, first class was gym. Classes weren't split by grade, just by gender so my gym class was full of seniors that were 6ft+ with full beards that were benching 300lbs+. And the first day we played dodgeball and I got fucking pelted mercilessly. 

Anyway, fast forward to the end of the day. It was a LONG day of basically being reminded I was still a kid and totally not ready for high school, taking a ton of abuse along the way. 

One lucky break, I ran into a kid I knew who happened to be a senior when I was about to walk home. He said nah, I'll give you a ride, which was welcome comfort after getting the shit beat out of me all day. I hopped in passenger seat and before we left, two girls came over and started talking to him through the window. I recognized the both of them, senior girls with "big girl" bodies, I was sweating. They asked him for a ride, so he says sure, and they hopped in the back.

They're just talking about mindless senior kid shit, and one of them is like OH! I picked up our art project from last year, it was still in my locker in the art classroom. Pulled it out and it's a big ceramic dildo.  So they chuckle about it for a little while and they're all over eachother. When we get closer to home, he goes to let them off and they tell him "come by later and you can watch us try it out" still wrapped around eachother.

Unfortunately for me, that's where the story ends (mostly) but goddamn I was jealous of whatever my friend had going on. Did a lot of growing up that day.


----------



## Edika (Monday at 4:24 AM)

Randy said:


> Funny story about DIY marital aids...
> 
> Not sure how everyone's experience was graduating from middle school to high school but mine hit HARD.
> 
> ...


Wow schools are really lenient around your parts in terms of what you can make in art class lol! I hope she had it sealed though as ceramics are porous and they would not have a fun using it lol!


----------



## Edika (Monday at 4:24 AM)




----------



## John (Monday at 4:26 AM)




----------



## narad (Monday at 4:35 AM)

Edika said:


> Wow schools are really lenient around your parts in terms of what you can make in art class lol! I hope she had it sealed though as ceramics are porous and they would not have a fun using it lol!



Eh, like 3 kids in my class made bongs. At least dildo usage wasn't illegal.


----------



## Edika (Monday at 4:40 AM)

narad said:


> Eh, like 3 kids in my class made bongs. At least dildo usage wasn't illegal.


No no no, they were artsy vases for flowers for their mom!


----------



## spudmunkey (Monday at 4:55 AM)

Edika said:


> No no no, they were artsy vases for flowers for their mom!


What the frick?! I ordered an Xbox live gift card!


----------



## Randy (Monday at 7:51 AM)

Edika said:


> Wow schools are really lenient around your parts in terms of what you can make in art class lol!


I got the vibe there was a Wild Things kinda thing going on with them and the teacher.


----------



## spudmunkey (Monday at 8:34 AM)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 119340
> View attachment 119341


I know the song, but what prompted that first "Sherbrooke" line?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Monday at 9:20 AM)

spudmunkey said:


> I know the song, but what prompted that first "Sherbrooke" line?


someone was talking about the ventilation used by computer science majors in Sherbrooke iirc.


----------



## John (Yesterday at 12:08 AM)

Bonus unintentional comedy gold pasta of day submission:


----------



## spudmunkey (Yesterday at 4:02 AM)

John said:


> Bonus unintentional comedy gold pasta of day submission:


I think we've reached metal subgenre critical mass when death metal is considered a different genre from death metal.


----------



## odibrom (Yesterday at 6:01 AM)

spudmunkey said:


> I think we've reached metal subgenre critical mass when death metal is considered a different genre from death metal.


I saw that too, the dude was so hot on his rant that he didn't re-read what he wrote... it happens to al of us...


----------



## bostjan (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

John said:


>




I bet this dude picks all of the peas out of his fried rice.


----------



## ElRay (Yesterday at 10:56 AM)

bostjan said:


> I bet this dude picks all of the peas out of his fried rice.


Only the smooth ones. Peas are wrinkly. Just because a food item is green and tastes like peas, doesn't mean they're actually peas.


----------



## LordCashew (Yesterday at 11:22 AM)

bostjan said:


> I bet this dude picks all of the peas out of his fried rice.


He probably picks the rice out, judging by his feelings on death metal vs death metal...


----------



## CanserDYI (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

ElRay said:


> Only the smooth ones. Peas are wrinkly. Just because a food item is green and tastes like peas, doesn't mean they're actually peas.


I only like pea metal, peacore guys need to stop thinking they can jam with pea metal dudes.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Yesterday at 2:55 PM)

CanserDYI said:


> I only like pea metal, peacore guys need to stop thinking they can jam with pea metal dudes.


PEAWAVE 4LYFE


----------



## CanserDYI (Yesterday at 3:02 PM)

Seabeast2000 said:


> PEAWAVE 4LYFE


Its now evolved into Pisswave, get with the times.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Yesterday at 3:39 PM)

CanserDYI said:


> Its now evolved into Pisswave, get with the times.


What? My tattoo is already half done, the important part.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Yesterday at 10:33 PM)

My friend got his bass player buddy to try a RAT and this was his review:


----------

